# Créations de dossiers dans Vidéos



## chatisis (10 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de créer des dossiers dans l'application Vidéos de l'iPad pour ranger des vidéos comme on le fait dans la Pellicule ?

Merci.


----------

